# Fluval Spec V shrimp tank



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

Hello there, planted spec V shrimp tank has finally grown in more so time for pic -Regular/yellow/orange RCS. This was a replacement hospital tank 🙂 otherwise I think I've hit my "# of tank" limit.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Very pretty setup. I like the mix of plants and a branchy piece of woods. Looks calm and natural

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

Thanks for the comments Seahorse! I have another bigger branch-ier piece of wood that's supposed to go in there - will try it out to see how it works - might get a little busy but just means more browsing surfaces for the shrimps


----------



## Andrei_ierdnA (Nov 21, 2020)

Looking great!
I see you've abandoned the original Fluval Spec V light. Was the original light not enough and did you have the old Fluval light (thicker black plastic) or the newer one (thin aluminum).
And what kind of light fixture do you have now?

I'd like to see some photos of how your Spec V has "aged".


----------

